# mail marked as spam in yahoo & gmail



## best (Aug 14, 2009)

i sent email from my domain to yahoomail.com and gmail.com but it was marked as spam.

how to make my email from my domain be in the right place (inbox folder in yahoo or gmail)???


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 14, 2009)

First of all, check if you're DNS settings are correct. The forward, reverse, and mx. Sometimes mail servers reject mail when the origination isn't clear.

Another reason may be the content. I've sent dozens of test messages and none of them have been marked as spam though.

I don't know if Google and Yahoo use blacklists, but you can check whether your mail server's IP is blacklisted:

http://cbl.abuseat.org/
http://www.spamhaus.org/
http://www.sorbs.net/
http://njabl.org/

Forgot to mention something: check /var/log/maillog. There might be some useful info there.


----------



## epoxy (Aug 15, 2009)

Also, check out http://www.mxtoolbox.com to do a basic check of your mailserver.

like dennylin93 said, check out the RBL lists and. most importantly, double check your forward and reverse lookups for your mx exchange. Most big ISP mailservers will reject you with out a doubt if you are experiencing an issue there.


----------



## Levenson (Aug 15, 2009)

best said:
			
		

> i sent email from my domain to yahoomail.com and gmail.com but it was marked as spam.
> 
> how to make my email from my domain be in the right place (inbox folder in yahoo or gmail)???



What do you meen "my domain". Do you have a really your domain or you try to send message by your localhost best(dog)my.domain??


----------



## hydra (Aug 15, 2009)

What is your IP ?


----------



## bsdhosting (Aug 15, 2009)

best said:
			
		

> i sent email from my domain to yahoomail.com and gmail.com but it was marked as spam.
> 
> how to make my email from my domain be in the right place (inbox folder in yahoo or gmail)???




You should also setup an SPF record for your domain, to tell other mail servers where you will be sending legitimate mail from.  The openspf wizard is a great resource for helping you figure out what your SPF record should be.  Of course as others said your reverse dns should be setup correctly, so that forward and reverse dns entries match.


----------



## best (Aug 19, 2009)

> you can check whether your mail server's IP is blacklisted:
> 
> * http://cbl.abuseat.org/
> * http://www.spamhaus.org/
> ...



i had checked my IP in that site (later i know that they are DNSBL),, and the result is the IP is not listed. I assume that my IP is trusted. 



> Also, check out http://www.mxtoolbox.com to do a basic check of your mailserver.



the following is the result from mxtoolbox (only the error one).


> Rev DNS Check:  	 Reverse DNS FAILED! This is a problem.



what should i do?


----------



## rghq (Aug 19, 2009)

best said:
			
		

> what should i do?



If you run your own DNS server, setup a PTR record. If not, try to contact the network provider (e.g. hoster) to setup one for you.

You can check it via sites like iptools if everything's ok 

Oh - and both Yahoo & Gmail like SPF records like said already. They also use DKIM so once that PTR is up & running maybe setup SPF & DKIM as well.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

A common misconception is that a connecting mailserver's IP address should resolve back to that mailserver's hostname. That is not the case, and it's usually not even possible when you have no control over your PTR records.

1) the mailserver's IP address should resolve to a valid hostname (which may also be dsl.ip.your.isp.com)
2) that hostname should resolve back to the same IP address.

If both conditions are not satisfied, some anti-spam systems may flag your mail as 'suspect' or even 'spam', or add some SpamAssassin points to the spam score.

If you have a public IP address from an ISP, and it does not resolve correctly both ways, your ISP should really fix that.


----------

